# Professional Photos of Mia and Gemma Bean



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

About a month ago, DH and I hired a professional pet photographer to take some pictures of our girls- Mia and Gemma Bean. 

Many of you who are my Face book friends have seen the proofs so this might be a repeat...sorry! :blush:

Our photographer, Wally, posted these 2 images on his page, so I figure I will share them with SM friends too:









*
Miss Mia and Gemma Bean*










*Miss Gemma Bean alone*

Our photographer is Wally, and his website is: Little Hearts Photography

He has many great photos of other doggies and cats too! :wub:

We really loved his work and he was very loving to Mia and Gemma! 

DH and I are in the process of picking shots to make into a coffee table book..so I will be posting more pics later on..I am excited! :chili:

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! GReat shots! Love the one of them both running - they look like little sweet toys


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

i loved all of the pictures, but my favorite is the first one you just posted. :wub: what a great shot he got of the girls, they don't even look real.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

They are GREAT shots, just so sweet - I LOVE the first one with them running - what a great idea, for a gift -


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Very cute pictures, Alice; your photographer really captured their spirits. And I have been gone for so long I didn't even know about Gemma - congratulations! Now you have two beautiful girls.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I could never ever get tired of these photos!! I am crazy about them..and the models too! Seriously, if I lived near you, I would hire this photographer. The photos are just so amazing!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Alice - wow are those photos amazing. I have to say that looking at the first one it doesn't even look like they're real dogs -- they just look like irresistible little dolls.:wub::wub: I love your two little ones so much.:heart: Gosh I hope to meet Gemma one of these days. I have to check out that photographer too. You and DH are so lucky to have those little sweeties.:thumbsup: I love that the photographer volunteers his photo services to shelter to post pix of their available dogs.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

those pictures look fake! That first one is one of the BEST pics I have ever seen of any dog. Boy he sure captured those two perfectly!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Love the pics....pups are so tiny!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Love them! I had noticed your signature in a thread you had posted in earlier and couldn't stop looking at it. That's an amazing picture! He really did a good job and both your pups look great.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great pictures!!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG I adore the pics. The first one is my favorite. I can't wait to see the others.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Alice -- I loved the proofs on FB. These are just wonderful. That first one doesn't look real. Both Mia and Gemma Bean look like stuffed toys. 

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Alice, they look like they are in a commerical~~~so cute and they both are flying..........that is a GREAT picture!!! Gemma Bean is darling in her solo pic too!!!:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love the hoppage of the ground :biggrin: what cutie little sweeties you have.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome action shot.:aktion033:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I like the ground flying too. Great shots!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

wow Mia looks SOOOOOOO CUTE!!! :wub: 
AHH~~ too much cuteness!!! She looks like she's the happiest little dog ever!!! :wub::wub: she really does look like a doll!! :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, how beautiful!!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Grace!!! What awesome pictures of your 2 darling girls!! Love them!! xxxx


yes, I know her name is Alice! LOL


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh they are so cute!

The first picture of them running is great!!!
I love the 2nd one aswell :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The pics are fab. I'm so glad the photo shoot turned out so well!! Yay!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What great pics!:aktion033: Your fluffs are so adorable.:wub: Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Great photography..Both your girls are little dolls and he captured it...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just love those photos, the first one is beautiful...they really look like best friends in that one.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love you pics! Actually there are many that I like of them.....I have to look for the list I made....LOL. He really is a great photographer!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

those are amazing , ur girls look adorable , love love love the action shot .


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awww, Alice, your two girls are gorgeous and the shots are fantastic! :aktion033:
Love the action one, so darn cute!

This is the first time that I see your new girl Gemma Bean! She's so adorable! How is she getting along with sweet Mia? 

Thanks so much for sharing! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I love the first picture as well! What a great photographer...and a great camera!

Your fluffs are so sweet.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Oooooh I like that you got some action shots. Hehe little malts running is awesome !


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great pictures.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

That is a great picture of two great looking dogs. 












Experience The Magic HOME


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

They both look amazing! Great photos!

Gemma Bean looks like a fake dog, like a toy! SOOOOO cute.


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

I love the one of them running! :thumbsup: They almost look like cartoons :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh what gorgeous photos.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

That first one is just amazing. They look like those little clay Maltese figures that that one lady makes. Both your pups are beautiful.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Alice those are such great pictures! I love them both but I'm crazy for the first one. Two happy dogs for sure. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice photos of two obviously VERY HAPPY fuzz butts!:wub: I also noticed you changed your avatar.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh my goodness! Looooooooooooooooooooooove these shots, Alice! BEAUTIFUL <3 you gotta frame them 

hugs
Kat


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Absoluely adorable! Oh they are PRECIOUS!!!!! What incredible models and what a great photographer, to capture their cuteness. I LOVE the first picture, and the one of Gemma Bean, by herself, is priceless.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Wow great pictures they are just so adorable.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

They are so adorable!


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

Love the pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Beyond the beyond cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Alice I love the pictures, especially the first one, my gosh I feel like I'm standing there watching them. Everytime I see your siggy it brings a smile to my face. Your babies are so little and so cute.:wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*THANK YOU SM FAMILY!! *

Wally sent us some more pics of the girls...

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

a few more!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Absolutely Fabulous!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I was just admiring the air bound shot on your siggy in another thread... great photographer. Gemma must be tiny as a bug... and Mia is gorgeous as ever! 

We had a professional photographer come to our work to do pics for staff... I didn't participate this year since they didn't consider pets children (what good is a family portrait with half your family missing?!) After seeing how nicely yours turned out, will def have to look into someone local who works with doggies  Thanks for sharing for those of us not on FB


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

OOOH!!!! Those are pretty too...esp the whole family. Would love to see this one cropped in closer up to see you all better


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

maltlovereileen said:


> I was just admiring the air bound shot on your siggy in another thread... great photographer. Gemma must be tiny as a bug... and Mia is gorgeous as ever!
> 
> We had a professional photographer come to our work to do pics for staff... I didn't participate this year since they didn't consider pets children (what good is a family portrait with half your family missing?!) After seeing how nicely yours turned out, will def have to look into someone local who works with doggies  Thanks for sharing for those of us not on FB


thanks so much! i totally agree with your sentiments- pets ARE part of our family! hehe...im very happy with Wally, the photographer we hired. i am a terrible photographer, unlike some other SMers here..so i had to hire someone! hehe...


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Love, love, LOVE these pictures! What a nice job he did capturing the two of them running. They look like they are having so much fun.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: More photos, Alice!!! How in the world do you pick your favorites? They are really extraordinary.:Sooo cute: Mia and Gemma look amazing and you and your DH are such a beautiful couple. I just love them. And every time I see your siggie I smile. They really don't look real. Kind of like little SuperDogs. They could have their own action movie. :yes:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I fell in love with these pics on FB! Love them! I would cover an entire wall in my house with those pictures b/c I could never pick just one! Adorable!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I would never be able to pick just one either....I might have to go the one of Mia running then Gema running then the two of them running together and then ending ina group shot all on canvas down a hallway and then maybe one of the others in my bedroom - it would just be too hard to leave one out! I love them all so much!!!


----------



## Fluff (Nov 16, 2010)

I love the action shots! Beautiful photos; thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## The trio (May 24, 2010)

godiva goddess said:


> !


My kids are watching cartoons as I opened this....and some superhero music was playing in the background..... perfect!
dadaDA!
adorable picture!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ Hahaha..thank you!!!


----------

